# Configuing KalemSoft Media Streamer with Windows 7 (64bt) Firewall?



## sweebez (Nov 10, 2007)

Hello there!

I have an hp envy 17, running windows 7 64-bit, and I'm having a problem getting a program, KalemSoft Media Streamer, to work on my laptop, so I can stream my laptop media to my HP TouchPad. I traced the problem down to windows firewall: When windows firewall is disabled, I'm fine, but I want it to work while it's enabled as well. I tried to add it to the list of exceptions but nothing seems to work. I've gone to the kalemsoft help forum and they dont seem to know what's up...Could you guys help me troubleshoot it? I've attached a photo of the error message, and if it helps, i can change the base data and control TCP ports for kalemsoft (currently 5030 and 5031. 

Thanks!
Zack


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi your firewall isn't properly configured if it works with firewall disabled.

Check that you have added the correct .exe file for the software in the Allow a program or feature through the firewall.

Go into advanced settings.

Check in outbound rules that there is a rule created and path to executable is correct add the two TCP ports into the rule and set the network to private only.

If no rule exists right click outbound rules and choose new rule and follow prompts.

Once rule has been created add the two TCP ports by expanding the rule name.

Check the documentation if neccessary.

Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## sweebez (Nov 10, 2007)

No dice. But I get the same problem when i disable windows firewall and use avast's firewall, even when i try to make a rule for it. any ideas?
(haha love the cybermen)


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

In your original post the program worked when the windows firewal was disabled is that correct?

It is not advisable to have two firewalls running on the same computer as conflicts can arise and cause issues.


----------



## sweebez (Nov 10, 2007)

I wasnt clear, sorry: I've never had both on at the same time. I just have two on the computer, the windows one and the avast one. When i have EITHER avast or windows i cannot get it to work, and I of course agree with you that when both are up thats just counterproductive. We could try with either firewall, as i dont care which i use, as long as one of them is up.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Did the program work if both firewalls were disabled or turned off?

I would uninstall the avast for now and see if it works.


----------



## sweebez (Nov 10, 2007)

it works if both are disabled. uninstalling avast changes nothing. any time any firewall is up, the program doesnt get through for some reason.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Please do a restart on your pc and try and connect again.


----------



## sweebez (Nov 10, 2007)

no luck.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi if you go back into outbound rules and expnad the rule in question on advanced tab and select and put a tick click apply and ok and restart PC.

It is a definite firewall configuration problem as you have no issues when no firewall is on.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Please add Public in the allow a program or feature through the firewall as well.


----------

